# New Thursday nite thread (6/23)



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Todd, Chad & the rest.
I'm thinking about Crooked (east & west) just south of Grand River, near Wilson & Wonderland Marine between Brighton & Howell.
Take I-96 west & get off the first Howell exit where Champion Chevrolet is.
Turn rt on Grand River & head east to the 1st light. Dorr Rd, turn rt as only goes to rt.
Follow down to the end of the road about 3 miles rd will come to a T.
Turn rt again to the access site.

Since nobody has decided yet that is where I think I will go, one of my favorite lakes & I haven't fished it yet this year.
Good Pike lake, last year 2 of us in the boat boated 10 Pike apiece in a hour.
A couple years ago 3 of us limited out on Crappie, my largest to date 14" hangs on my wall now.

Wally


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

I ended up on Erie with my father-in-law. Was a mistake. Too rough for me to get out where I needed to be to catch fish. Ended up with one big sheep for our trouble. Will be out of commission, at least this week. Going to take the motor in to have the seals redone, leaking too much.


----------

